# Neem Oil



## olderthanshelooks (6 February 2012)

Just read in this weeks H&H about Neem Oil, does anyone have any experience of using it for mud fever? and also as a flea treatment on pets?


----------



## Oberon (6 February 2012)

I use coconut oil for mud fever but I feed neem leaf in spring/summer for fly protection.

I don't know about flea protection though, sorry.

You can easily make your own neem oil buy infusing the leaf in extra virgin olive oil/sweet almond oil in a sterile jam jar for 6 weeks (or you can put in a slow cooker to infuse if you need it in an emergency).

You can melt some beeswax into the oil to make a balm if you wish.


----------



## morrismob (6 February 2012)

I read the same article and today have bought some and applied to my horse's cracked heels which he makes much worse by scratching them on anything he can, we have tried just about everything else. Have just been out to him and as yet hasn't scratched them so will let you know how he gets on.


----------



## Yertis (6 February 2012)

I use this site for pets & humans (love the toothpaste) http://www.neemgenie.co.uk/pets/cat_10.html


----------



## Foxhunter49 (6 February 2012)

I am addicted to the stuff!
I bought some neem ointment a few years ago when I had a skin problem and the itching was driving me demented. It never helped with the cause but it sure alleviated the itching.

I then got a bottle of pure neem - which does smell not so nice, and used it as a flea and tick deterrent. As we had 17 dogs her I would mix 5ml of neem, 3 ml liquid soap and 1 litre of hot water. I mix up enough to fill a large skip full and dink the dogs making sure that their heads get done too. I do this once a month and no fleas or ticks.

WHat is left I sprinkle on the garden as it keeps nasty plant eating bugs away though non plant eating insects still visit. Also keeps slugs and snails away.

I have used the same mix to keep flies away from the horses and it works. Horses with sweat itch are much relieved with its use and together with neem and NAF D-tox have stopped several horses suffering in the summer. 

Another thing that I found it brilliant for is red mite in chickens. This is a devil to get rid of and it can actually kill the birds. I dunked all the chicken in a container of the stuff once a month and that was the end of the mite problem. I have tried all the commercial products to clear it and they work for a month and then have to be repeated which is the same as with the neem but, ten times more expensive and contains nasty chemicals.

I bought a large container of the stuff two years ago (£90 worth) and have a good half left which is value for money as far as I am concerned as I said, it gets used for all sorts of things and we have a lot of dogs, hens, horses and garden.


----------



## Perissa (6 February 2012)

anniearab said:



			I use this site for pets & humans (love the toothpaste) http://www.neemgenie.co.uk/pets/cat_10.html

Click to expand...

What a shame as I went onto the site and they do a really good trial pack offer for only £2.50 but the site is not secure and I am not prepared to enter all my personal information onto a non secure connection (


----------



## DougalJ (6 February 2012)

I've just read the article too and purchased from a secure online aromatherapy store. Do you need to mix the neem oil with a carrier oil or dab it on to mud fever as it is? Was trying to read more into it but if someone uses it for mud fever I would be interested to hear how you apply and get on with it.


----------



## Oberon (6 February 2012)

This is a good site to order from 

http://www.cotsherb.co.uk/index.php?_a=viewCat&submit=Go&searchStr=neem&submit=Go


----------



## Jingleballs (6 February 2012)

I'm thinking of ordering some for my horses mud fever - does anyone know if the pure base neem oil is the right product - or does it have to be diluted to use on horses?


----------



## morrismob (6 February 2012)

I bought mine from a natural health shop, told them what it was for and they said that the neem oil does not need to be diluted as its in a carrier oil already . Have looked at websites and think I might be buying for nearly everything, toothpaste to spot cream, will let u know how heels look in the am, at the mo he is moving his water bucket to have a good old scratch behind but so far tonight he hasn't.


----------



## Ladydragon (7 February 2012)

DougalJ said:



			I've just read the article too and purchased from a secure online aromatherapy store. Do you need to mix the neem oil with a carrier oil or dab it on to mud fever as it is? Was trying to read more into it but if someone uses it for mud fever I would be interested to hear how you apply and get on with it.
		
Click to expand...

Neem oil (the best) is cold pressed/unrefined (retains the essential fatty acids) like olive, avocado, rice bran etc oils are...  It's not a distilled product like essential oils and doesn't need a carrier oil to make it safe for use in wash off or stay on products like an aromatherapy massage blend for example...

Having said that, if it's not cold pressed there's a chance it's been obtained using solvents...  I personally just don't like that option as I used to have my own business making skin care products and wanted good quality ingredients...

I love the properties of neem oil (naturally antiseptic, anti fungal, anti unwanted critters and can alleviate dryness/itchiness) but it does stink so diluting it with another oil is an option - regular olive oil or any bog basic vegetable oil from the cooking section at the supermarket will work just fine and is inexpensive...

If it gets too cold it can solidify...  100ml from a (reputable) cosmetic ingredient site should cost around a fiver or maybe a bit more...

HTH


----------



## Foxhunter49 (7 February 2012)

Babybear said:



			I'm thinking of ordering some for my horses mud fever - does anyone know if the pure base neem oil is the right product - or does it have to be diluted to use on horses?
		
Click to expand...

I bought mine from this company.

It does solidify very easily and I just use the solid stuff to wipe onto mud fever.

If it is stood in a bucket of hot water it soon liquifies.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (7 February 2012)

I bought a 5 litre of Neem oil shampoo. Its been very good for helping with fungal infections and mites. I leave it on for 5-10 minutes and then rinse off and apply sudocreme or whatever else is appropriate.


----------



## Elfen (7 February 2012)

My chaps been suffering from really itchy skin - first vent put it down to allergic reaction then when it continued after changing everything he now thinks is bacterial or even mites. He's had me worm with ivermectin and has been on steroids and antibiotics - lumps have all but gone but he's still so itchy  

Can someone advise if I can use neem oil on his body and if so which one and if i can use it neat or mixed with something - having read up about it it does sound amazing stuff


----------



## Oberon (7 February 2012)

Elfen said:



			My chaps been suffering from really itchy skin - first vent put it down to allergic reaction then when it continued after changing everything he now thinks is bacterial or even mites. He's had me worm with ivermectin and has been on steroids and antibiotics - lumps have all but gone but he's still so itchy  

Can someone advise if I can use neem oil on his body and if so which one and if i can use it neat or mixed with something - having read up about it it does sound amazing stuff 

Click to expand...

Is his liver OK?


----------



## _Rach_ (7 February 2012)

Its fab stuff, great for mud fever or as a fly repellent
http://www.pureneem.co.uk/equine_neem_products


----------



## greatdanes (12 December 2012)

Hi, here's a good site, they sell pure neem and you don't need to dilute. 
www.pro-equine.com


----------



## JCWHITE (12 December 2012)

The above site was the one I ordered from. In desperation as nothing works around here.
The lady was helpful, I see products can soon be posted to Europe , thats good news.
I bought a big bottle of pure oil that lasted through the summer if you followed the instructions.
Would I use Neem oil to flies repel again, not sure, dont think so.
Saw either no or very little difference with the Frenchies!

However would be interested to hear how you all get on with different uses.


----------



## wallykissmas (12 December 2012)

I used cold pressed neem oil for a sweetitch sufferer, hogged mane and applied and to the top of tail, it worked so well, within a few weeks he had stopped itching. I would bath him weekly and reapply.



However the stink was untrue and would make me gag, strong curry is the only thing I can connect it with.


----------



## Foxhunter49 (12 December 2012)

It is fantastic stuff!

I have a load in store as I use a lot of it.

The stuff I get is from  
http://www.theneemteam.co.uk/?gclid=CKiDue2xlbQCFZMftAodR20AFQ

I use it for just about everything! 
The dogs get washed in a solution of 2 tablespoons Neem, 2 tablespoons soap to 1 L of hot water. Keeps fleas and ticks away. 
Same mix used on chickens and sprayed in the hen houses keeps red mite away. 
It works well when the horses are washed in the same mix, to keep flies away.
1 teaspoon of Neem 1 of soap to 1 L and sprayed on the garden keeps plant eating insects and slugs and snails away.
When a yearling injured himself badly, and the wound broke down I started trying to use Manuka honey but that attracted flies and wasps and, anything and everything adhered to it so, used Neem which did stop proud flesh forming (I then changed to Resolve Wound from the USA) 
Gory pictures :-
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=580606

It also clears mange.

I have not used it for mud fever but would imagine it works well. 

The worse thing about it is the smell but, I am now well use to it.


----------



## EllenJay (12 December 2012)

My boy is horribly allergic to Neem oil- be careful


----------



## Auslander (12 December 2012)

Bought some for the horse, and decided to test it on myself first.

BAD MISTAKE!! I went to bed, having plastered it onto a patch of allergic dermatitis. The smell started to seep out from under the duvet - and got worse and worse until I was practically gagging. It smells like rotten cauliflower curry. I showered - still stank. Showered again - still stank - the smell took about three days to fade away, and I could barely stand to be in the same room as myself.

Bottle is in my first aid box at the yard, and I will use it if I need to - but I'm not sure I want my horse to smell that bad either!


----------



## EGB (12 December 2012)

We used it to combat sweet itch in the summer.. It worked as both a repellent and also helped the skin heal. Fantastic stuff! Just smells foul


----------



## maesmynatchmidnight (11 June 2016)

Does it cause sunburn or is it best applied at night so it has been absorbed by sunrise?


----------

